# Graceland database update ... How?



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it possible to update the music box graceland database as every CD I put in these says doesn't seem to be recognised, very annoying!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

It was [email protected] to start with ! I too would like to know if it is possible...I suspect not.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

what is a cd? 

seriously, not bought one in years


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

I gave up on mine, far easier to just plug in an ipod


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL Graceland is where the king lived, you're talking about gracenote I suspect


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

jcullen said:


> I gave up on mine, far easier to just plug in an ipod


Not when u aint got ipod port.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its a PITA :

Gracenote | Gracenote FAQs

Infiniti Music Box | Updates from Gracenote | Infiniti USA

No ipod dock ? Get an iTrip - FM Transmitter with App Support - Griffin Technology

Thats my good deed done for the day


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

infamous_t said:


> LOL Graceland is where the king lived, you're talking about gracenote I suspect


oh yes  what a ding bat!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> Its a PITA :
> 
> Gracenote | Gracenote FAQs
> 
> ...


hey Chris you're the man :bowdown1:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> hey Chris you're the man :bowdown1:


So you can't update an 09 then as no USB


----------

